# Field/Hunter/Animal Scoring Application ???



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

ArcherZUpshot



Best you'll find


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

r49740 said:


> ArcherZUpshot
> 
> 
> 
> Best you'll find


I love the cluster analysis. :thumbs_up


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Thank you very much! I've uploaded ArcherZUpshot to my phone. Looks like an excellent program!!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Interesting...


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Fewer features than ArcherZUpshot, but a good price point is ArrowNautics. The Leaderboard is a handy function.

http://www.arrownautics.com/Welcome.html


----------



## pat13b (Nov 7, 2010)

If you have an iPhone...You can't beat Archers Mark. It also has an app called Archers Score. But I think you need to purchase Archers Mark 1st then add on Archers Score. 

-pat13b


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

r49740 said:


> ArcherZUpshot
> 
> 
> 
> Best you'll find





Ned250 said:


> I love the cluster analysis. :thumbs_up





Sgt. Fury said:


> Thank you very much! I've uploaded ArcherZUpshot to my phone. Looks like an excellent program!!


Thanks! We've worked very hard to get all the "Named Rounds" from NFAA, IFAA and World Archery Field, whether indoor or outdoor, already in the app, preformatted for your convenience! Plus we've added the ability to change up the scoring schemes (you know, stuff like making the X worth 11 for Lancaster scoring), or the target face you're shooting at (maybe a vertical triple instead of a vegas triple), the ability to use a shot timer, track numbered arrows, and way more stuff than I can reasonably write here. AND if you also shoot target or 3D, we support all 3, so you can keep all your shot data in one app!

We appreciate the shoutout, guys!!
Fern


----------

